# Do any of your Rats do this?



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

My rat cage is located down stairs by my sofa and every time I sit down they all run to bottom part of the cage a smush themselves against the cage bars to try to get as close as they can to me. Or if I am eating while sitting there they all give me the puppy dog begging stare. I will try and get a picture of them doing it tonight


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

My rats are on my office where I have a desktop computer, and a small couch of front of a TV... the rats have a perfect view of me in both places... and they glare. Boy, do they glare... Gus Gus and Bartok's cage is right behind the couch and whenever I turn around to look at them, one or both are sitting there, smushed up against the cage. Peaches and Silver glare at me from the other side of the room. Peaches will even sleep right next to the cage door, where she has a good view of me, when I'm sitting on the couch.

What kinda floors me, but really shouldn't, is the fact that they react when I turn to look at them. Silver will be sitting perfectly still, glaring morosely at me, and then I'll look in her direction and she'll jump up all excitedly! Cream is the only one of the adults that doesn't do that, but she isn't social at all. Meeko has even started doing something similar. He always watches me curiously when I'm near his and Cricket's cage, or runs over to whatever corner is nearest to me. Cricket is still terrified of me, though, so he just hides whenever I am in the room.

I do get the most glares of Peaches when I eat on the couch... Silver's glare is most disconcerting (Peaches' is just cute). The boys don't glare; they look at me forlornly.

All of these events (with the exception of Meeko) have become less common in this cold weather, though. They're all too busy cuddling up to care what I'm doing, haha.


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

The girls are in the frontroom, and do this.
Although they are little sods, they looks at me with those oh so sweet eyes. I then go up to them thinking they want cuddles, only to be ambused by flying rats.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Max and Oliver's cage is right outside our bedroom door so whenever I walk out there they pop out to oversee what ever im doing. Max also gets really happy when I look at him from across the room... He stands up and almost does a little happy dance. He is obv happy to see me and wishing that I would take him out to play! Its funny how much they have trained me... everytime I have food I always give them a little nibble. And since their cage is right next to my door it makes it VERY hard to walk by and see their cute little faces and not give them a little snack ^_^ They are lucky that I am a night time snacker... they are always conveniently staring at me as I walk by with my snack.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My three rat cages are all in the living room and every time I or my partner pass by, at least one of them will jump up to say hi; if we stop in front of a cage, they will all climb up to see us. They often beg for treats or to be let out. My little girl Freyja often tries frantically to give kisses through the bars. Sometimes my girl Dione holds up her arms like a human baby who wants to be lifted, until I put my hand down and she scrabbles up my arm to see me. Sometimes a couple of them will sit and stare at me, completely still, until I go to their cage, then they get crazy and excitable! They're complete attention whores and I love it, haha.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a shot my partner took for an online photography competition, showing the affection of pets to their owners; this is Dione standing on tippy toes trying to get to me. As soon as I lower my hand enough, she hauls herself up onto my hand and flees up my arm. She's such a hyper cuddlebug! (She's not pregnant in the picture, she's just always had a bit of a gut on her, lol.)


----------



## mrnixonpants (Nov 19, 2012)

Did that picture win because it is awesome! I love it!


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

That is a beautiful photo! I really love it!!! This is precisely why I love rats SO MUCH!!! thank you for sharing


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks! It didn't win unfortunately but he got a good placing. Dione loves to pose for the camera! I entered into the same contest, my shot didn't do as well as people thought it was 'too mushy' and some of the community don't like rat-human closeness.  This is my image of lovely Dione kissing her daddy's hand:










Another shot I entered into another competition totally tanked 'cause it 'freaked out' most of the voters, they were worried about disease and stuff, silly buggers..... this one is my precious Freyja grooming her daddy:


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

COOL pics !!! She looks like a hamster ( to me anyways) in the one with the 2 hands LoL !!!!


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

My girls hear my hair dryer and know when I am ready to leave for work. They are always waiting for their breakfast!
When I come in the front door they wake up and wait by the door, even though they are in the living room! 
My girls get cross if I am in the living room and they are not allowed to run free! They stare and stare at me. 
But when I turn the TV off at night, they always run back into their cage ready for their bedtime treat! So clever  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Eleanor Lamb said:


> My rat cage is located down stairs by my sofa and every time I sit down they all run to bottom part of the cage a smush themselves against the cage bars to try to get as close as they can to me. Or if I am eating while sitting there they all give me the puppy dog begging stare. I will try and get a picture of them doing it tonight




This is one of the reasons I love my rats! Some mornings they make me late for work because of their pout-y eyes.  I can't help but pick them up and give them a few treats. They sit there and stare the entire time I'm eating so I save them both a little nibble if it's rat appropriate. It reminds me of a dog... when you come home they race to the door to greet you. They sit by your feet and stare at you while you're eating. They make me feel loved when they mush themselves up into a corner trying to get to me!


----------



## madman118 (Jul 29, 2012)

My oldest rat, Billy watches me when I get ready for and leave for work and every day for 18 months he lets off a little 'eep eeeeep' before I go out the door.


----------

